# Dublin to Atlanta, Georgia



## Spacer (15 Apr 2004)

Can anyone advise if there's a direct flight between Dublin and Atlanta or on what would be the best alternative?

I recall there was one some years ago but all I can find on various search engines are two-legged affairs stopping in various destinations in Europe.

Thanks


----------



## Sarsfield (15 Apr 2004)

Delta Airlines.

Flight DL128 Depart 11:50am from Dublin, arriving at 3:30pm in Atlanta (8:40 total flight time)

Flight DL129 Depart 7:05pm from Atlanta, arriving at 7:55am in Dublin (7:50 total flight time)

According to the Delta website they don't even stop at Shannon.

The Dublin Airport site has a full timetable for the airport.  It says the return flight stops at Shannon.

On further examination of the Dublin timebable, is seems that some days it stops at Shannon, some days it doesn't.

Try this link www.innovata-llc.com/dub/default.asp


----------



## stobear (15 Apr 2004)

Never had any problems with Delta, but after all those DC10 incidents and the fact that Delta stands for Dont Even Leave The Airport, I could never get myself onto one of their planes


----------



## Spacer (15 Apr 2004)

*..*

Thanks Sarsfield


----------



## Advisor (20 Apr 2004)

*delta*

I flew with Delta 6 times and they were great.

Out of dozens on airlines, the worst I ever flew with was Ryanair.


----------



## infrequent flyer (20 Apr 2004)

*delta*

I flew with Delta Dublin - Atlanta in 2001.  
The flights and service were fine. 
There was no stop at Shannon on the outward journey but a very annoying early morning 2 hour stopover at Shannon on the return leg.  
Just how does one spend two whole hours in the early morning in Shannon?  :evil


----------



## P (21 Apr 2004)

*delta*

You can blame our bloody Irish Government for the 2 hour stop, not Delta.


All trans-atlantic airlines have to stop at Shannon every 2nd Irish landing.


----------



## whocares (23 Apr 2004)

*Delta - Atlanta*

Just returned from US flying to and from Atlanta with Delta.

Flew Dublin - Shannon - Atlanta on the outward journey.  

Flew Atlanta - Dublin direct on the return (this flight continues on to Shannon).

Service was fine, food was decent but the trolly dollies were no spring chickens.  

I'd have no problem flying with them again.


----------



## muddled (14 Sep 2009)

Any chance of resurrecting this thread for an update. Still good flight?


----------



## lynchie (22 Sep 2009)

Flew with them in July. They use a 767-300ER which has personal seat back entertainment system on them. Food was on par with other Transatlantic carriers. No issue with them and would use them again.


----------



## Purple (22 Sep 2009)

Good airline, up there with BA etc. Better than the not-so-cheap but nasty Aer Lingus.


----------



## redchariot (25 Sep 2009)

Although I wouldn't agree that Delta are up there with BA, I certainly rate them as a pretty good airline and definitely better than Aer Lingus.

I flew with them to Vegas a couple of years ago via JKF outbound and Atlanta inbound and hadn't a bad word to say about them; decent seating, friendly staff etc. I would definitely fly with them again


----------



## shesells (4 Oct 2009)

Just back from the US - Delta Atlanta flights were both Direct to/from Dublin, no Shannon stopover. The return of the seat back screens is very welcome (they haven't had them for years after they sold off a lot of their aircraft post 9/11 for financial purposes - and they didn't have them last time we flew them in Feb).

Food was..airline food. I don't eat it anyway. Cabin crew excellent. Good drinks service, wine and beer free as well as soft drinks.

We fly exclusively Delta to the US, gave up on Aer Lingus years ago and haven't looked back.


----------



## Yeager (4 Oct 2009)

Doing this route shortly. Hearing that there ate PTV's is really good news. I was of the impression that the DELTA transatlantic 767-300ER's did not offer this in cattle class. That should pass the time a bit easier. 

Also can anyone recommend an airport hotel in Atlanta that they have used in the past? We have an overnight.


----------



## shesells (4 Oct 2009)

The aircraft was a 767-400ER both ways. Both had screens. Films a couple of months old. Good selection of TV shows though.

Delta used to have screens on their flights but when they were in financial difficulties they sold off those aircraft. They brought them back this spring...hallelujah! Made a huge difference during the flight.

Just hotwire a hotel in Atl...go for a 4 star and you should be fine.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (5 Oct 2009)

I think also as Delta have merged with Northwest and are generally reducing capacity (along with most US airlines) a lot of the older planes are being scrapped / parked up in the desert so your chances of getting a newer aircraft are probably higher now than before.


----------



## Yeager (5 Oct 2009)

I should not get too excited just yet looking at the DUB-ATL schedule for November it states a 767-300ER not a 400ER. Maybe as its into winter they are changing the aircraft. 

300ER may not have the PTV's - ill do my nut if its only a projector/drop down thing. Its too long a trip for nothing to do. 

Last resort.........................................valium and brandy.


----------



## shesells (5 Oct 2009)

Or a video ipod/itouch if you have one or can borrow one. Mine has been a lifesaver on those TA flights for the past couple of years.

Incidentally flight home was only 7 hours on Friday night - the fastest ever!


----------



## johnbmcd (11 Nov 2009)

Looks like this blog answers a lot of the questions raised:
[broken link removed]

Great, DUB to ATL not looking so bad now!


----------

